# E Liquid



## Physco Puppy (10/10/16)

Hi 

I am looking for a new E Liquid as my current supplier is not supplying me fast enough his always out of stock . I am looking for a great all day Vape at a affordable price


----------



## Andre (10/10/16)

This is a thread in the general forums to which vendors may not reply. Only responses from ordinary members allowed. 

@Physco Puppy, what type of juice are you looking at and at what nic strength?


----------



## Strontium (10/10/16)

Ecig makes some truly amazing juices and they are affordable as hell. The chilled pineapple is the shizzle. Although there's a new cinnamon one that I'm dying to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (10/10/16)

The other alternative is to mix your own, The Flavour Mill has a very good selection, best prices around and brilliant service.


----------



## Physco Puppy (10/10/16)

Great


Strontium said:


> The other alternative is to mix your own, The Flavour Mill has a very good selection, best prices around and brilliant service.


 stuff I'll have a look


----------



## Physco Puppy (10/10/16)

Andre said:


> This is a thread in the general forums to which vendors may not reply. Only responses from ordinary members allowed.
> 
> @Physco Puppy, what type of juice are you looking at and at what nic strength?


About a 3mg to 6mg and like a dessert Flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/16)

Physco Puppy said:


> About a 3mg to 6mg and like a dessert Flavour


Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-–-results.t21766/

Besides www.e-cig.co.za, which supplies affordable juices, you can also look www.carlossconcoctions.co.za for ready to mix and other juices. Most of the diamond supporting vendors here stock lots of local, affordable juices. At http://www.flavrvape.co.za you can ask for a juice to be mixed to your recipe. 

So many good local juices on the market now - see many other supporting vendors here. We are spoiled for choice.

Do shout if you have any further questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Taytay (10/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Ecig makes some truly amazing juices and they are affordable as hell. The chilled pineapple is the shizzle. Although there's a new cinnamon one that I'm dying to try.


Just placed my order for both of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/16)

Andre said:


> This is a thread in the general forums to which vendors may not reply. Only responses from ordinary members allowed.
> 
> @Physco Puppy, what type of juice are you looking at and at what nic strength?



I just want to expand on what @Andre said above for the benefit of the newer vendors and members.

We have a policy on this forum which disallows supporting vendors from "punting" on the general threads of the forum (such as this one). They may only market their products and business inside their own dedicated subforums or in the "Who has stock" subforum.

This does not mean that vendors may not take part in the general threads at all. They are most welcome to take part in general discussions as long as they are not promoting or punting their products or business. But they need to take extra care when doing so.

So with the above in mind:

*If you are a member:*
Please dont solicit responses from vendors about stock or their products in the general forum threads. If you want them to respond, post in the "Who has stock" subforum or in their dedicated subforum. Or just send a specific vendor a private message.

*If you are a vendor:*
Before responding with your product or offering, please make sure you are in the "Who has stock" forum or in your own dedicated subforum. If you are anywhere else on the forum, it's not allowed. Alternatively, start a new thread in your subforum and tag the member concerned - or just send that member a private message.

Hope that helps


----------



## Andre (10/10/16)

Silver said:


> I just want to expand on what @Andre said above for the benefit of the newer vendors and members.
> 
> We have a policy on this forum which disallows supporting vendors from "punting" on the general threads of the forum (such as this one). They may only market their products and business inside their own dedicated subforums or in the "Who has stock" subforum.
> 
> ...


And a good policy at that imho, @Silver. If you have a vested interest it is very difficult to give an objective opinion, and even if you do manage that, you will most likely not be believed due to the very fact that you are a vendor selling the product(s) in question - in fact it could just work against you. Justice must not only be done it must be seen to be done - _Nemo judex in causa sua_. 

So, leave the opinions and judgments to us non-vendor members, right or wrong, comprehensive or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (12/4/17)

Strontium said:


> Ecig makes some truly amazing juices and they are affordable as hell. The chilled pineapple is the shizzle. Although there's a new cinnamon one that I'm dying to try.



The chilled pineapple has been my go to for months, although i have others that i love if all else fails i know ill be satisfied with it. Highly recommended all day vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

